# Wolves Are Pawns in Political Football



## Glenwhey (Jun 3, 2021)

With the listing of wolves in the Lower 48 on the Endangered Species list again, we may need an act of Congress to right this wrong. Here's my take published today in The Argus-Press: Wolves are Pawns in Political Football - ThinkingAfield.org


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

A well thought out written article Glen, it's even worse here with wolves. Grizzles are the other problem in our valley ( Gov. closed all grizz. hunting province wide ), 50 or more roaming around, farmers have given up and some are using the SSS method.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

everything under the sun is a pawn in political football. the wolves are merely a means to a ends same as anything else the left pretends to care about.

things such as global warming , liberty or even human life .


----------

